# Seeking reviews for Baltimore County Sailing Center (esp. summer camp)



## IdRatherBeSailing (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm considering enrolling my kids (ages 8 and 9) in the Baltimore County Sailing Center (BCSC) summer camp program, which includes instruction in 10' Excite Hunter sailing boats. Does anyone have experience with the BCSC in general, the summer camp or staff?


----------

